# Asplundh chipper manual



## green leaf

Can someone e-mail me a Asplundh drum chipper manual. I am having a hard time finding one and could use one asap. Thanks Darren

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## ropensaddle

What you need manual for ?


----------



## green leaf

The chipper is a 1982 16". My father in law put new knives in and adjusted the anvil, but it is not feeding properly and he said it has to do with the plate that branches hit first. I have not had a chance to look at it myself so this is all second hand.
It would be nice to have a manual if there is one out there.


----------



## ropensaddle

First off anvil is cutter bar and if the edge has not been
rotated that is one problem also knives have to be adjusted
first over on the case there is a margin to aid in blade adjust
just slide blade side to side and adjust to around flush or a
hair below the indicator. Then remove the anvil and there is 
four edges on it that can be flipped this is what sheers wood
as blades pull it to it! If it is not sharp blades do little help
in the way of chipping as for feed plate they do get bad but
can be seen in feed take key out and look inside feed is the
bottom metal wore out if so get a good welder to repair.
It sounds to me blades were not adjusted and cutter bar
or anvil not right.


----------



## ropensaddle

Respectfully what is your father in laws back ground
the feed plate would have to be gone to effect chipping!
It is in the items I have mentioned, 90 percent sure ask
him if he flipped cutter bar and if he looks puzzled help
him next time and adjust blades first, then renew cutter
bar by flipping to unused side, note if all four sides have 
been used bar must be machined or replaced. It has been 
a while since I have worked on 16 in but most cutter bar
have to be taken off the anvil usually recessed allen head
bolts attach it, bar is around one inch square! Blades are
adjusted by the adjusters they ride on after they have been
adjusted the cutter anvil is adjusted to the blades as close as
it can get without them touching. Good luck that is a good chipper.


----------



## ropensaddle

one more note to get anvil out you must crawl under
the chipper.


----------



## green leaf

Ropensaddle,
Thanks for all your info I will put it to good use. Like I said my father in law put new knives in and then adjusted the anvil, He has done something wrong or has missed a step I will give him a hand and figure it out with the info. Thanks again - Darren


----------



## green leaf

I would still like a manual if someone has one for future use. You can e-mail it to [email protected] Thanks all for your help.


----------



## tjcezar

Could someone also send me a manual for my asplundh chipper. my e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## topnotchtree

Good luck with this chipper. I ran one of these with a big block ford for a motor, and it screamed. Setting the blades and cutter bar is critical. I used to set my clearance as close as I could. It will take awile to get the hang of it. Make sure you chip all your rakings and you will be a pro at changing blades in no time.


----------



## ropensaddle

topnotchtree said:


> Good luck with this chipper. I ran one of these with a big block ford for a motor, and it screamed. Setting the blades and cutter bar is critical. I used to set my clearance as close as I could. It will take awile to get the hang of it. Make sure you chip all your rakings and you will be a pro at changing blades in no time.



No rakings in my chipper and if I catch you hmmmmm where 
did the new guy go? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chipdelia

*PDF manual*

There are PDF manuals for altec chippers at http://altecep.com/altec-manuals.htm.


----------



## Marlton

*I bought a 1979 Asplundh Chipper need manual to put it together*

I bought a 1979 asplundh straight 6 ford motor.
Right now it sits in pieces, I need to put it all together, there are parts missing like the gauges and alternater ect... and so I dont have a clue of how to put it back the right way. I supposed that the manual would set me on the right track. I'd like to download it and print it out if possible.
I've tried to research this information and have found nothing useful thanks

If anyone could set me on my way that would be great.


----------



## plooms

*old Wayne chipper*

I am in need of some help 
I have a business that my son and I started about 4 years ago and he walked away 
I have had to buy a new chipper and bought an old Wayne chipper it ran well when I got it but I took the blades out to have them sharpen and one came lose I have gotten new and have taken the feeder plate out to do some cleaning and now it will not chip right can anyone help not sure how the blades and plate go back together 

thanks 
T

or if someone has a manaul I should be so lucky!!!!! Can be emailed to me at [email protected]


----------

